# What to line my wooden enclosure with to protect the wood?



## Tortoisebaby (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a wooden tortoise table for a Russian tortoise and I was wonder what can I put on the bottom to prevent the wood from molding. I have read that people will use black trash bags,shower curtain liners, or newspaper. However, I also read that those things have toxins so I’m at a lost for what to use on the bottom of my enclosure(yes I will but substrate on top of it by the way)!!!!!!!
Ps. I would like something easy to find and cheap to buy or already in a home.


----------



## baldegale (Dec 17, 2017)

Tortoisebaby said:


> I have a wooden tortoise table for a Russian tortoise and I was wonder what can I put on the bottom to prevent the wood from molding. I have read that people will use black trash bags,shower curtain liners, or newspaper. However, I also read that those things have toxins so I’m at a lost for what to use on the bottom of my enclosure(yes I will but substrate on top of it by the way)!!!!!!!
> Ps. I would like something easy to find and cheap to buy or already in a home.



id use a shower curtain liner personally or a pond liner but you could also use a sealant called drylok or you can buy any length of vinyl at joann fabrics


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2017)

Tortoisebaby said:


> I have a wooden tortoise table for a Russian tortoise and I was wonder what can I put on the bottom to prevent the wood from molding. I have read that people will use black trash bags,shower curtain liners, or newspaper. However, I also read that those things have toxins so I’m at a lost for what to use on the bottom of my enclosure(yes I will but substrate on top of it by the way)!!!!!!!
> Ps. I would like something easy to find and cheap to buy or already in a home.



I recently used Pond Shield from Pond Armor. This works great, but I wouldn't call it cheap or easy. @Markw84 has suggestion kitchen countertop paint in the past and likes the result, but I haven't used it myself just yet.

I have found plastic liners unsatisfactory for this purpose for a variety of reasons and I won't be trying those anymore.

I've also seen people use tiles or linoleum with sealant successfully.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 18, 2017)

Tortoisebaby said:


> I have a wooden tortoise table for a Russian tortoise and I was wonder what can I put on the bottom to prevent the wood from molding. I have read that people will use black trash bags,shower curtain liners, or newspaper. However, I also read that those things have toxins so I’m at a lost for what to use on the bottom of my enclosure(yes I will but substrate on top of it by the way)!!!!!!!
> Ps. I would like something easy to find and cheap to buy or already in a home.



The thing that works best for me is a flexible shower pan liner. Nice and thick, waterproof and tortoise claws can’t rip it when they dig! We got our shower pan liner at Lowe’s, but you can also get it at Walmart etc. I think ours was about $40.


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 18, 2017)

My Russian is like a pro at destruction so I have replaced my plastic liners and have purchased plastic trays I bought at a farm type shop I'm pretty sure it's used for the bottom of Kennels


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2017)

I use the plastic film you buy in a roll. I generally like to buy 6 mil, but can only find 4 mil lately. The tortoise digs it up and makes holes in it, and it has to be replaced yearly.


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 19, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I use the plastic film you buy in a roll. I generally like to buy 6 mil, but can only find 4 mil lately. The tortoise digs it up and makes holes in it, and it has to be replaced yearly.




I'm in the middle of a new build. I got the 6mil stuff and trying it out. The misses brought up the idea of using vinyl flooring. I may try that.


----------



## TestudinesSG (Dec 19, 2017)

I knew someone who used kitchen counter epoxy. But because of the fumes, you’d have to let it air dry for a long time to ensure no fumes are left over.


----------

